# Two more H&K USP's?



## mhays (Aug 20, 2009)

I grew up hunting and fishing know my way arround rifles and shotguns, not handguns. We have a H&K 9mm USP in the house for personal protection. I want to buy two more pistols. One extra and one for the camper. It seems logical to stay with all 9mm to manage ammo. I'm also tempted to buy two more H&K USP's so we only need one clip size. But how good is the H&K USP really…? As I said, I'm not a very knowledgeable pistol guy and would hate to buy two more of what I have only to find out for the same or similar $ I could have bought a better gun.

Are there other pistols which will use the same H&K USP clip (more options…)?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

1. Magazine, not clip.
2. Redundant systems is a good idea.
3. Buy the same model of pistol, use the same magazines.
4. HK's are damn tough. I've got one and have shot the piss out of it over the past 8 years. Still running strong.
5. No other pistols use the HK magazines that I know of. HK mags are retained by a tab on the front of the magazine rather than a notch on the side as most used to have. More and more are going to ambi releases and using the front tab method, but HK mags are HUGE. Generally speaking, they make the mags for the gun. The only reason that some guns like Beretta 92's and Taurus 92 are interchangeable is because it's a copy of the same system.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1 Zhurdan's comments. It is very smart and logical to stick with one platform and even one caliber if that suites all your needs. Hard to do if your a gun nut like most of us on this forum are collecting and trying new things all the time but consistancy is the smart and logical thing to do as it relates to manual of arms, magazine compatability, consistant ergonomics and handling factors, cost factors, etc. One platform to master will generally lend itself well to you being a very competant and consistant shooter with practice. Manual of arms becomes instinctive because you know no other way. To coin a well worn phrase, "Beware of the man who has but one gun. He probably knows how to use it and use it well".

Can you buy a better gun? That is a tough question and is very, very subjective. Is a Wilson or an Ed Brown 1911 really a better gun? Is the Glock the best because it is simple, reliable and a great value? Some would say absolutely yes and some would say no but it is really a matter of perspective and what one considers to be better or more important. Depends on individual priorities and preffered features. As it pertains to reliability, durability and practical accuracy (my priorities) then my opinion is no. There are other good guns and some may be found to be as good as the USP in these 3 catagories but I would be hard pressed to say any beat it. For a top shelf work horse that can take a beating and perform as well or better than any other then the HK USP is certainly a top choice.

If you like it and it works well for you it is smart to stick with it. As far as the brand and it's proven reputation you have a very, very good one and it would be much easier to do worse than to find one better. The USP is very good but best of the best is highly subjective.


----------

